# Have you ever been caught having sex?



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

OK, since a lot threads have been very ummnnn... *cough-cough* sexually... I was wonder if any of you would like to comment on this and tell your story!

Have any of you (most everyone has been caught... no lying either!!!   ) ever been caught screwing?

Where?
Who caught you?
How old were you?

You can drop as many funny or embarassing (or both)  stories as you'd like! 

Examples:

Family members
Friend's
Strangers



PS.  There will be an opposite thread for this so search for it!


----------



## TheIcon2 (Jun 12, 2003)

I never been caught having sex with someone but I was caught having sex with Rosey Palm.  I was wallin away on her when my mom walked in.  I told her I had crotch rot and my junk itched.  Boy was I itchin it hard and fast.


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

and she _believed_ you!  LMAO!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

TheIcon2 

umm are you for real....your the donut master? take a look at my avi and title...hehe....i think we are sole mates...lol.

as for the ?....i have never been caught cause i have never had sex.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheIcon2 *_
> I never been caught having sex with someone but I was caught having sex with Rosey Palm.  I was wallin away on her when my mom walked in.  I told her I had crotch rot and my junk itched.  Boy was I itchin it hard and fast.



  LMFAO!!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 12, 2003)

No never been caught, But I do know someone, a friend at school got cough Friday, the last week before the final exams with a white girl in the girls looker room getting head. Well he got suspended for the rest of the school year (the last 3 days for the finals) and cud not play on our football scrimmage the school was going to see on that night before the spring game.


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TheIcon2
> 
> umm are you for real....your the donut master? take a look at my avi and title...hehe....i think we are sole mates...lol.
> ...




HMMMMNNN.. I ain't no sucka!     Good morning, babe!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

In the other thread, at this hotel I worked at... I got caught having sex with a customer at night.... under the shower!  I kept pulling the water cord to cover her moans up... but it didn't work bc/ security caught me!!  

So he wouldn't tell, I had to let him watch.  Fucking perv!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

dave your a little piggy ink oink:

morning sucka 

i went to walmart last night and picked up some brain cells...all is good.

as for the ?....when i was 18 my moms friend saw my boyfriend at the times white butt...she still gives me this evil look whenever i see her.

but i dont get caught now...at least no one says anything if they see me getting some.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 12, 2003)

it's funny because just last night I was laughing reminisci... reminiss... reminicsin... remembering when tit and I got caught.

I've posted the story before, so you might know it, but my mother walked in with only a very thin curtain between her and tit and me being naked.  So we throw our clothes on in a frantic and leave the house, and I thought I still had the condom on in the car but realized it had fallen off somewhere before we left.  So I race back home and found it lieing in the garage next to where the car was parked.

we were VERY close to being caught because 1.) we started off on the recliner, which would have been directly in front of my mother when she walked in 2.) the thin curtain I mentioned had fallen down and we continued without putting it back up, but as she went to get a condom I went ahead and put the curtain back up and 3.) we were being really really really loud.  If nothing else my mother saw my bed board banging against the window as she walked in, the window's right next to the door

so in the end I don't know if she ever did find out or not, but I find it very hard to believe that she didn't see us considering how thin and small the curtain is.  On the other hand, even if she didn't catch us that time she's bound to have heard us other times during the night


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 12, 2003)

My mom caught me having sex with the dog once, boy was I embarassed...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2003)

Does a second person have to be involved here???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> My mom caught me having sex with the dog once, boy was I embarassed...



k this isnt even funny dunc. i just got in so much trouble at work for laughing so hard......then they all asked me why i was laughing. What the hell am i supposed to say?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 12, 2003)

That Dale Mabry is the funniest fukker on the planet...

And he has sex with dogs


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

I got busted the very first time I had sex....fortunately I was too drunk to remember getting caught. I was a junior in high school.

I told my Grandmother I was staying with a friend...she was going out-of-town for the weekend. I stayed at the house instead and had my "crush" and his friends over for some drinking. I got plowed and was gett'in after it when my uncle who lived next door (dumb ass teenager me forgot that he might be suspicious with cars in the driveway  ) walked in on us. 

Needless to say he called my Grandmother and I was in a shit pot of trouble. Didn't stop me from fuqing him the next week end though...God I was pathetic


----------



## Freeman (Jun 12, 2003)

Never reallly been caught having sex.  But I do remember getting caught on two occasions masturbating, by my MOM!!  

The first time I was probably 14 years old...and I was "taking a shower"..I had my own bathroom in my room, but what I was really doing was looking at internet porn, like ya do.  in walks mom...i'm sitting there at the computer in full glory...

the other time was a few years later, at the house they live in now...I was again "taking a shower" but was actually in the bathroom this time, and she needed to ask me something, didn't bother to knock or yell through the door...caught me dick in hand once again.  ARG!  was I pissed!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

well well well!  It's Freeman!  Has school been killing you this semester?  Good to see you back for a few!  BTW, I didn't think you would came back and into this thread and relayed THAT story!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2003)

Oh my gosh, Freeman bares all LoL


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

I think it is fuqing awesome that people can tell their stories. Makes us all feel "normal".


----------



## Freeman (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> well well well!  It's Freeman!  Has school been killing you this semester?  Good to see you back for a few!  BTW, I didn't think you would came back and into this thread and relayed THAT story!



Hah, well, I guess I'm full of suprises. 

Yes, I am back.  Been too long...life has been screwed up the past few months, but I starting to get a new found excitement for the gym.  I'm not nearly as strong as I'd like, but it'll come with time.  I'm determined.


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

At least your making a comeback to the gym and that's what matters!  So what was the reason for disappearance?? Just curious.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

Welcome back freeman...love the signature


----------



## Freeman (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> At least your making a comeback to the gym and that's what matters!  So what was the reason for disappearance?? Just curious.



I've been going to the gym fairly regularly even though I haven't been on here...but basically, my best friend passed away in March and then I got pretty busy with school.  Lost focus, but I'm starting to regain it.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

I plead the 5th... at least plead it 5 or 6 times that I can remember.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I plead the 5th... at least plead it 5 or 6 times that I can remember.




Hey!!! NOT fair. You gotta spill the beans, dude!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hey!!! NOT fair. You gotta spill the beans, dude!!



1-My very first time. A group of people.
2-My mom.
3-My dad.
4-An ex-GF
5-A husband
6-My Best friend, his GF (my sister in law) and her best friend.


There is six.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 1-My very first time. A group of people.
> 2-My mom.
> 3-My dad.
> ...




lmao...I knew YOU wouldn't let us down.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 5-A husband
> 
> There is six.



That doesn't sound very safe lmao!!

That all makes it sound like you like having sex


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> That doesn't sound very safe lmao!!
> 
> That all makes it sound like you like having sex



I guess when I looked up and said "hi" I shocked him more than he already was. Ah the marriage was already over anyway they were sleeping in seperate rooms. 

Me like sex? No way. It's yucky and messy and gooey... ick!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Me like sex? No way. It's yucky and messy and gooey... ick!!!



Oh yea!! ...I mean oh yea right


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 12, 2003)

i once asked tit what she would do if she ever caught me jacking off and she said "join in"

ever since I've been trying desperatly to get caught jacking off, but she says that it doesn't count cuz I'm doing it on purpose.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2003)

Who jacks off by accident?  Dont say baseball players.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

PB= i think that you need to change your title cause your not a recovering addict....baby you are an addict


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

OK,

I got caught having sex with GF by her son but thank god the lights were out and I was able to see whose coming.  

Her son was little then so I don't think he knew what was going on!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i once asked tit what she would do if she ever caught me jacking off and she said "join in"
> 
> ever since I've been trying desperatly to get caught jacking off, but she says that it doesn't count cuz I'm doing it on purpose.




Ah aha hahahha ha ha... smart tata!  Silly cronno!

Watch a porno and masterbate and surely ta-ta will jump in.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PB= i think that you need to change your title cause your not a recovering addict....baby you *ARE* an addict


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

One time I got caught foreplaying with a gal in Victoria Secret!  The old lady that was giving out numbers gave us dirty looks when we walked out!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> One time I got caught foreplaying with a gal in Victoria Secret!  The old lady that was giving out numbers gave us dirty looks when we walked out!!!!



One time I went into victoria's secret and when the lady asked me if I need any help I replied, "no thank you, I'm just sniffing"  

Another time, when they asked to help me I said, "umm, yeah, do you have anything in kids' sizes?"


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

gross!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> One time I went into victoria's secret and when the lady asked me if I need any help I replied, "no thank you, I'm just sniffing"
> 
> Another time, when they asked to help me I said, "umm, yeah, do you have anything in kids' sizes?"


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

Damn roommates!!!  Once while getting "busy" in the living room floor my roommate walks in.  Actually it was quite comical looking back on it.  Two people really don't fit under the coffee table at the same time.


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

Same roommate different girl, balcony sex is great except when you have someone walk in on you.  This time curtains were close by and all turned out well.  Have absolutely no idea of what or how much was seen by roommate but he had very bad timing.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PB= i think that you need to change your title cause your not a recovering addict....baby you are an addict


Hmmm I left out the comma. It should be...

Recovering, Sex addict!!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

You exhibitionist, Badger!!!


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

Not me


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

Not me


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

If I were a neighbor of the NTs I could be persuaded though.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

Other than being caught the first time I ever had sex...the story I already posted....I have been relatively lucky. The kids knock on the door occasionally...they don't bust in, so that doesn't count and you know....I don't think we have ever even been interupted by the phone!! I have either been very fucking lucky....or I don't have sex enough


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

But are you loud so that the kids and neighbors here you???


That counts!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

No...not usually. I controll myself if there are others anywhere close. Except last weekend. We celebrated our 15th anniversary and stayed at the Valencia (fucking really nice 4 1/2 star hotel) and I am SURE the neighbors (and the floor above us...and the floor below us  ) heard me that night...we had been drinking...then we ordered a hotel "movie" and I was fucking WOUND up!!! One of the best "times" I think I have ever had.


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

Holy crap!!!  Sounds like a really great time you had!  Very awesome!!!

PS.  I'm very jealous!


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

"PS. I'm very jealous!"

Me too.  Having a good time is all that counts though.  Glad you had a good one.


----------

